# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  De wereldberoemde hartchirurg onthult de ware oorzaak van hartfalen

## afra1213

De wereldberoemde hartchirurg Dwight Lundell heeft 25 jaar ervaring in zijn vakgebied, heeft meer dan 5.000 openhartoperaties verricht en moet nu toegeven dat hij ernaast zat.

Op basis van de wetenschappelijke literatuur hield het medisch establishment altijd vol dat hartziekten het gevolg zijn van een verhoogd cholesterolgehalte.
De enige geaccepteerde therapie was het voorschrijven van medicijnen die cholesterol verlagen en een vetarm dieet. Gesteld werd dat een vetarm dieet zou leiden tot een lager cholesterolgehalte en dus minder hartziekten. Afwijken van deze aanbevelingen werd gezien als ketterij.

Aderwand
Enkele jaren geleden werd ontdekt dat ontstekingen in de aderwand de werkelijke oorzaak zijn van hartziekten. Langzamerhand vindt er een paradigmaverschuiving plaats.
De diëtaire aanbevelingen hebben inmiddels wel een diabetes- en obesitas-epidemie veroorzaakt. Ondanks het feit dat 25 procent van de bevolking dure statines slikt en dat veel vet is verdwenen uit ons dieet overlijden er meer mensen aan hartziekten dan ooit tevoren.
Uit de statistieken van de American Heart Association blijkt bijvoorbeeld dat 75 miljoen Amerikanen momenteel lijden aan hartziekten en dat nog eens 20 miljoen diabetes hebben. De patiënten worden bovendien steeds jonger.

Natuur
Zonder ontstekingen in het lichaam zal cholesterol zich nooit ophopen in de aderwand om vervolgens hartziekten of beroertes te kunnen veroorzaken. Zonder ontstekingen zou cholesterol vrijelijk door het lichaam bewegen zoals de natuur het bedoeld heeft. Door ontstekingen houdt het lichaam cholesterol gevangen.
Een ontsteking is het natuurlijke afweermechanisme van het lichaam om een indringer zoals een bacterie, gifstof of virus uit de weg te ruimen. Wanneer we het lichaam echter continu blootstellen aan gifstoffen of voedsel dat het lichaam niet goed kan verteren krijgen we last van chronische ontsteking.
De schade en ontstekingen aan onze bloedvaten worden veroorzaakt door het vetarme dieet dat al jaren wordt aanbevolen door de reguliere geneeskunde. Door het overmatig gebruik van bewerkte koolhydraten zoals suiker en meel en de overconsumptie van plantaardige oliën uit sojabonen, maïs en zonnebloem ontstaat chronische ontsteking.

Becel Pro-activ
In Nederland vinden we bijvoorbeeld Becel Pro-activ in de supermarkt. Unilever belooft dat de boter het cholesterol verlaagt en hart- en vaatziekten voorkomt. ‘Aanbevolen door de Hartstichting’ staat prominent op de zijkant. Becel Pro-activ bevat echter onnatuurlijk grote hoeveelheden plantensterol. De consumptie van plantensterolen in bijvoorbeeld sojaolie kan leiden tot een toename van het risico op hart- en vaatziekten en is een risicofactor voor het ontstaan van aderverkalking. De organisatie wil dat het product uit de supermarkten verdwijnt.

http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/2672/...tziekten.dhtml

Dr. Lundell heeft dit gezien in duizenden en duizenden bloedvaten. Wat kunnen we ertegen doen? Eet meer eiwitten voor sterkere spieren. Kies koolhydraten die zeer complex zijn, zoals in kleurrijk fruit en in groenten. Gebruik geen soja- of maïsolie en het bewerkte voedsel dat ervan wordt gemaakt. Kies daarentegen voor olijfolie of biologische roomboter.
Door voedsel dat ontstekingen in je lichaam veroorzaakt te vermijden en essentiële voedingsstoffen uit vers onbewerkt voedsel tot je te nemen herstel je de schade aan je bloedvaten en de rest van je lichaam.

Bron: Laleva.org
www.truthaboutheartdisease.org

----------


## Flogiston

In dit geval is er één hartchirurg die een bepaalde overtuiging heeft.

Betekent dat, dat hij de Enige Echte Waarheid heeft ontdekt? Zou kunnen, natuurlijk. Maar hoe zeker is dat? Zou hij er ook naast kunnen zitten?

Hoe gaat zoiets eigenlijk in de wetenschap?



*Een minderheidsstandpunt in de wetenschap*

Het gebeurt wel vaker dat één wetenschapper een bepaalde overtuiging heeft die afwijkt van de heersende kennis van dat moment. Voorbeelden te over:
*Marie Curie*, die als enige van mening was dat sommige stenen een foto van zichzelf konden produceren - maar dan terwijl de steen goed was verpakt, en ook de fotografische plaat goed was ingepakt. Ongehoord!*Albert Einstein*, die van mening was dat toeval niet bestaat. "God dobbelt niet", is een bekende uitspraak van Einstein.*Pons en Fleischmann*, die van mening waren dat ze koude kernfusie hadden ontdekt. Gratis onbeperkte energie, gewoon op een laboratoriumtafel!*Erik Verlinde*, die een geheel nieuwe theorie van de zwaartekracht heeft ontwikkeld en die nu beweert dat de Oerknal nooit heeft plaatsgevonden.
Al deze mensen trotseerden de gevestigde orde. Maar hadden deze eenlingen gelijk? Of zaten ze er heel erg naast?



*De controle*

Een minderheidsstandpunt innemen mag. Natuurlijk mag dat! Het is de manier waarop de wetenschap verder komt.

Maar dan moet je wel bereid zijn jouw standpunt onbevooroordeeld te onderzoeken. En, nog belangrijker: je moet de resultaten accepteren. Of je nu gelijk hebt of niet. In de wetenschap is het namelijk altijd zo dat de praktijk gelijk heeft. De theorie moet nederig zijn, en moet gehoorzamen aan de praktijk. Het kan en mag niet zo zijn dat de theorie de baas wordt, en dat we net moeten doen of de praktijk zich aan de theorie houdt.

Daarom is controle zo belangrijk. Een nieuw standpunt moet worden gedeeld met de internationale gemeenschap. Als er een fout is gemaakt - kan gebeuren - zien tienduizend dat sneller dan twee ogen.

Als iemand een nieuw standpunt heeft, maar weigert dat uit te leggen, en weigert het idee te laten controleren, dan weet je nooit of die persoon geniaal is, of gewoon gek.

Laten we eens naar de hiervoor genoemde mensen kijken. Hoe hebben zij hun schokkende nieuwe ideeën laten controleren?



*Marie Curie*

Marie Curiewerd niet geloofd. Een steen die een foto van zichzelf maakte terwijl zowel de steen als het fotopapier goed waren ingepakt - "haha, hoe onwaarschijnlijk is dat!", werd ze weggehoond.

Maar mevrouw Curie had een goed antwoord. Ze kon precies beschrijven welke soort steen uit welke ertsmijn je moest nemen, en hoe lang je die in de buurt van het fotografische papier moest houden.

Enkele wetenschappers gingen haar malle idee toch eens testen - en zie, dat rare mens had gelijk!

Enkele jaren later kreeg Marie Curie de Nobelprijs. Haar idee was de ontdekking van de radioactiviteit, een geheel nieuwe, tot dat moment onbekende, natuurkracht.



*Albert Einstein*

"God dobbelt niet", vond Einstein. Als er rare dingen gebeuren, dan betekende dat dat wij er nog niet genoeg van begrepen. Met genoeg begrip en betere studie zouden we alles kunnen verklaren, zo dacht hij.

Niels Bohr en vele anderen gingen met Einsteins idee aan de slag. Na lang zwoegen konden zij het onomstotelijke bewijs leveren dat toeval wel degelijk bestond. Ook al zou onze kennis nog zo ver toenemen, ook al zouden wij nog zo goed kunnen meten - we zouden nooit in staat zijn alle gebeurtenissen te voorspellen.

Einstein zag hun resultaten. Hij heeft moeten toegeven dat Bohr en de zijnen gelijk hadden, en dat hij, Einstein, ongelijk had. God dobbelt wel degelijk.

Is het erg, dat Einstein ongelijk had? Welnee! Door zijn idee te testen is ons inzicht vergroot. We weten nu beter hoe de natuur in elkaar zit dan vroeger. Einstein had een idee, dat idee bleek fout te zijn, en Einstein gaf dat ruiterlijk toe. Prima zo!



*Pons en Fleischmann*

Deze twee heren meenden in de jaren 1980 koude kernfusie te hebben ontdekt. Ze toonden hun vondst vol trots aan de wetenschap en aan de internationale pers.

Al snel rezen twijfels over hun metingen.

In vele landen probeerden vele wetenschappers hun experimenten te herhalen. Maar dat lukte niet. Ook met hulp van Pons en Fleischmann zelf lukte het niet. Sterker nog: Pons en Fleischmann konden hun eigen kunstje niet eens herhalen.

Alles wees op een vergissing, of een meetfout.

Dat zou allemaal geen probleem zijn geweest, als Pons en Fleischmann dat maar zouden hebben toegegeven. Maar dat deden ze niet. Hardnekkig hielden ze vol dat koude kernfusie en grote energieproductie echt bestonden.

Pons en Fleischmann weigerden hardnekkig de resultaten van vele tientallen experimenten te accepteren. Ze bleven volhouden dat koude kernfusie toch mogelijk was, ook al hadden ze daar geen greintje bewijs voor.

Vanwege die houding worden ze nu genegeerd door de wetenschap. Ze hebben zichzelf tot clowns gemaakt.



*Erik Verlinde*

Erik Verlinde, een Nederlands wetenschapper wiens roem snel stijgt, heeft een nieuwe theorie voor de zwaartekracht bedacht. Hij beweert zelfs dat zwaartekracht eigenlijk helemaal niet bestaat, maar dat de aantrekking tussen twee voorwerpen ontstaat als bij-effect van een stuk informatietheorie.

Uitermate boeiend - maar hij is wel een eenling die tegen reeds lang gevestigde ideeën ingaat.

En nu beweert hij zelfs dat de Oerknal (Big Bang) nooit heeft plaatsgevonden...

Heeft hij gelijk? We weten het nog niet.

Hij heeft zijn ideeën over de zwaartekracht al gepubliceerd. Andere wetenschappers zijn die ideeën nu aan het bestuderen en aan het doorrekenen. Ze proberen er fouten in te vinden - niet om Erik Verlinde af te kraken, maar om _samen_ te ontdekken hoe het nu werkelijk zit. Het is een wereldwijde, gezamenlijke speurtocht naar de waarheid.

Zijn ideeën over het ontstaan van het heelal heeft hij nog niet gepubliceerd. Dat zal binnen enkele weken gebeuren. Daarna kunnen andere wetenschappers zich ook daar over buigen, om er _samen_ achter te komen hoe het nu werkelijk zit.

Misschien heeft Erik Verlinde gelijk. Dan is hij een nieuwe Marie Curie, en is hij vrijwel verzekerd van een welverdiende Nobelprijs.

Misschien heeft hij ongelijk. Als hij dat maar ruiterlijk erkent, zoals Einstein, is dat helemaal niet erg. Iedere wetenschapper zit er wel eens naast. Doordat iedereen er samen naar kijkt en er met elkaar over praat, dragen ook verkeerde ideeën bij aan de verdere ontwikkeling van ons inzicht.

Misschien heeft hij ongelijk, en weigert hij dat toe te geven. Mensen die hem kennen zeggen dat hij niet zo is, maar je weet maar nooit... Als dat zal gebeuren, zal ook hij een soort clown worden, hooguit een voetnoot in de wetenschappelijke geschiedenis.

We zullen het binnenkort wel horen. Tot die tijd blijft het uitermate boeiend en spannend!



*En deze hartchirurg dan?*

Ook de genoemde hartchirurg is zo'n eenling. Zijn idee is weliswaar niet zo schokkend als de ideeën van Erik Verlinde, maar ook zijn idee is nieuw en gaat tegen de gevestigde orde in.

Heeft hij iets belangrijks ontdekt, zoals Marie Curie? Heeft hij het verkeerd, zoals Einstein, of zoals Pons en Fleischmann? We weten het nog niet.

Er is maar één manier om dat te ontdekken. Deze hartchirurg moet zijn ideeën delen met de wetenschappelijke gemeenschap. Hij moet aangeven _hoe_ hij tot zijn ideeën is gekomen, op _op grond waarvan_ hij denkt dat hij gelijk heeft. Pas als hij dat doet, kunnen anderen er ook een blik op werpen, en ontdekken we hoe het werkelijk zit.

Laten we hopen dat deze hartchirurg net zo open zal zijn als Erik Verlinde.

Pas als andere wetenschappers zijn ideeën goed hebben bekeken en gecontroleerd, mogen we zeggen dat hij gelijk heeft. Zolang dat nog niet is gebeurd, mogen we er ook niet van uitgaan dat cholesterol ongevaarlijk is en dat je alleen maar ontstekingen hoeft te bestrijden. Dat zou namelijk voorbarig zijn.

----------


## afra1213

Je heb helemaal gelijk om iets wetenschapelijk te bewijzen gaat men niet over een nacht ijs.

Gezien mijn eigen ervaringen van de afgelopen jaren heb opgedaan ben ik er zelf wel van overtuigd dat het verlagen van cholesterol middels cholesterolverlagers meer problemen kan geven dan te zorgen dat je de juiste vetten tot je neemt middels bijvoorbeeld roomboter of rauwe melk.

Wij zullen afwachten wat het standpunt van de wetenschap uiteindelijk wordt.

----------


## Flogiston

Precies. Laten we ons niet laten leiden door een beperkt aantal ervaringen. Laten we naar het grote geheel kijken.

De mening van deze hartchirurg neem ik dus voorlopig ter kennisgeving aan. Ik zal de ontwikkelingen volgen, maar ik doe er voorlopig niets mee - dat zou voorbarig zijn.

Net als met Erik Verlinde. Ook zijn ideeën neem ik ter kennisgeving aan. Ik probeer te begrijpen wat hij vindt, en vooral _waarom_ hij dat vindt. Maar ik accepteer ze nog niet, dat zou voorbarig zijn. Eerst wacht ik de mening af van de internationale gemeenschap.

Net als bij die hartchirurg. Net als in alle andere vergelijkbare gevallen.

----------


## Gregor

"Ook de genoemde hartchirurg is zo'n eenling. Zijn idee is weliswaar niet zo schokkend als de ideeën van Erik Verlinde, maar ook zijn idee is nieuw en gaat tegen de gevestigde orde in."

Er zijn toch nog meer mensen die wetenschappelijk onderzoek aanvoeren om dit aan te tonen.
O.a. David Servan-Schreiber mef "anti cancer" en Perlmutter met "braingrain"

Het natuurlijke voedsel van mensen is niet graan maar groene groenten. Wetenschappers hebben dat geconcludeerd door analyse van menselijke tanden van voor de landbouw tijd.
Graan is erg handig om te overleven in tijden van schaarste zoals bepaade seizoenen omdat je het erg lang kan bewaren in tegenstelling tot groene planten die altijd vers voor handen moeten zijn.

----------


## Flogiston

> Wetenschappers hebben dat geconcludeerd


Dat is ook weer zo'n redenatie.

Als wetenschappers dat hebben geconcludeerd, waarom is dit dan niet het wetenschappelijke standpunt? Hoe kan het dat het wetenschappelijke standpunt heel anders is, terwijl toch "wetenschappers dit hebben geconcludeerd"?

Dat komt doordat er _een paar_ wetenschappers zijn die dit hebben geconcludeerd. Alle andere wetenschappers komen tot een compleet andere conclusie. Kennelijk zijn de argumenten van die enkelingen die hun eigen conclusie trekken, niet sterk genoeg.

Trouwens - "wetenschappers hebben geconcludeerd"... Welke wetenschappers? Van welke onderzoeksinstelling? Welk onderzoek hebben ze gedaan? Op welke manier hebben ze dat onderzoek gedaan? Waar hebben ze de resultaten gepubliceerd?

Wat hebben deze mensen gezegd over het andere wetenschappelijke onderzoek?
Wat hebben andere wetenschappers gezegd over dit ene onderzoek?

Zolang deze dingen niet worden genoemd, is het maar de vraag of deze wetenschappers überhaupt bestaan. Het lijkt dus meer op iemands persoonlijke wens, waarschijnlijk vanuit een persoonlijke voorkeur of overtuiging, dan op een echte wetenschappelijke basis.

Flogiston

----------

